# Happy Birthday jambo



## PB Moderating Team (Mar 23, 2013)

1 member is celebrating a birthday today:

-jambo (born 1958, Age: 55)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Berean (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd like to be the first to wish Stuart a very happy celebration of his birthday!


----------



## baron (Mar 23, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## jambo (Mar 29, 2013)

Many thanks to you both. I have been away these last few days and am only just back so many thanks for you best wishes.


----------

